# Maxon Wild



## wildrider (Aug 3, 2008)

Been on FA long enough, so I might as well toss this out for kicks :3

Name: Maxon "Rodriguez" Wild (The Rodriguez is silent)
Nickname: Maxie
Age: 22
Species: Equine
Height: 7'1"
Weight: 320ish pounds (Never been the best at figuring out weight, but it sounds right for someone of the height with a large build)

Maxon is a reasonably sized stallion with a good muscular build.  Don't let the size fool ya though, he's a big softy and a really nice guy.  And yes he is Bi, big surprise, but is always one to oogle a beautiful curvy gal.

He works at a gym, for obvious reasons, and enjoys music.  Metal, Hard Rock, Heavy Metal, Thrash Metal, Power Metal, Classic Rock, Speed Metal...yes there's alot of metal and he likes it.

Here's one of him rocking out with his band, Gor Gor.







Will post more if needed, but that's basically Maxon


----------



## Glennjam (Aug 3, 2008)

Awesome! metal is wicked =3 can you actually play guitar irl? :O


----------



## wildrider (Aug 3, 2008)

Glennjam said:


> Awesome! metal is wicked =3 can you actually play guitar irl? :O



Yeah I have a Faded Gibson SG.  I'm not all threat great, but I can play some cool classic rock songs and some others, heh.


----------



## StainMcGorver (Aug 3, 2008)

Awesome fursona!


----------



## Magikian (Aug 3, 2008)

I think our fursonas would hate each other, mine is a bassist >.>

The one thing he can't stand (other than weak people) is headstrong electric guitarists.
(Blame my friend for that >.< "Bass isn't really needed in metal"... Damn near hit him for that one.)


----------



## wildrider (Aug 3, 2008)

I would've hit him too.  Bass is just as important as anything else to round out the sound of the band lol

And no Maxon isn't the the guitarist who thinks he's the "highlight" of the band, so no worries about that, heh.


----------



## Magikian (Aug 4, 2008)

Oh thank god..

One thing I personally can't stand, although it seems to happen in bands all the time is when guitarists think they are the best part of the band. Daron Malakian from SOAD and Scars on Broadway is the only guitarist I can think of that doesn't try to make the guitar the strong point...


----------



## wildrider (Aug 4, 2008)

Magikian said:


> Oh thank god..
> 
> One thing I personally can't stand, although it seems to happen in bands all the time is when guitarists think they are the best part of the band. Daron Malakian from SOAD and Scars on Broadway is the only guitarist I can think of that doesn't try to make the guitar the strong point...



Though he tries to make himself a singer just as much as Serj which was a huge mistake I think with SOAD's last two albums and then with his own band.  Can't stand him singing and I think he should've stayed relegated to the backup vocals.  But that is totally off topic for this thread XD

Back on topic...Maxon likes noodles


----------



## Magikian (Aug 4, 2008)

wildrider said:


> Though he tries to make himself a singer just as much as Serj which was a huge mistake I think with SOAD's last two albums and then with his own band.  Can't stand him singing and I think he should've stayed relegated to the backup vocals.  But that is totally off topic for this thread XD
> 
> Back on topic...Maxon likes noodles



I thought the same as you at first, but then his voice kinda grew on me.. (ehh... that sounds so bad) Sure, he's no Serj, but that's like putting any living composer up to Mozart or Beethoven.

And yeah, on the topic again... Noodles are awesome.


----------



## Glennjam (Aug 4, 2008)

wildrider said:


> Maxon likes noodles





Magikian said:


> Noodles are awesome.




This thread gets +10, Noodles are kickass


----------



## wildrider (Aug 7, 2008)

Glennjam said:


> This thread gets +10, Noodles are kickass



DING! Maxon leveled up! Gained +5 to Noodle Eating and +7 to Guitar Shredding! Maxon looted...A Shiny Rock...It is Shiny!


----------



## Magikian (Aug 7, 2008)

wildrider said:


> DING! Maxon leveled up! Gained +5 to Noodle Eating and +7 to Guitar Shredding! Maxon looted...A Shiny Rock...It is Shiny!



Magikian pick-pockets Maxon for the Shiny Rock...

Magikian is stunned by the Shiny Rock's shininess...


----------



## wildrider (Aug 7, 2008)

Magikian said:


> Magikian pick-pockets Maxon for the Shiny Rock...
> 
> Magikian is stunned by the Shiny Rock's shininess...



Maxon looses Shiny Rock! Both are stunned by the shininess!


----------



## Magikian (Aug 8, 2008)

Magikian stumbles into his bar and grabs a few bottles of different alcohols

Magikian drinks vodka... He gains +5 str and +10 cha, but loses -15 int.

Magikian couldn't care less.


----------

